# mk4 rubber shift boot like audi tt



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

where can i find a rubber accordian style shift boot for my mk4 gti? thanks
i seen it installed on someones car on here but never see it for sale on any sites.
espo


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: mk4 rubber shift boot like audi tt (tomespo)*

http://www.tmtuning.com/vw/


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

it wont fit on a mk4 thought since its round and the mk4 has a square hole that it sits in


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

If its the Audi TT style your looking for you'll never find a square version to fit, I search and tons came up and all were custom fit into the jetta and corrados. 
Heres one for sale again> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2732198


----------

